# Trout Stocking Mill Creek Park



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

Friday April 27
Just got wind they are to put over 2,000 rainbow trout in Mill Creek Parks Lake Glacier.The lake near Fellows Gardens.the last lake in park that then flows into Mahoning river.If your catching trout lucks out theres lots big mouth bass,crappie,plus big Carp and cats.something for every one.see you there as I will be fishing both Friday and Saturday.near handy cap ramp and boat house.As thats where they put them in.


----------



## Paradise Fisherman (Jun 14, 2006)

I'll try to make it. Are you sure I can launch a 12' boat with electric motor?


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

you're not going to eat anything out of there, are you?


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

Why not eat them.there from fish farm not mahoning river.The carp and cats I will leave them for you so you need not worry about me eating them.I will leave that up to you LOL


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

i might be up today i would eat the trout they are from a farm so they are good to eat now in about a month or so i would leave them their


----------



## patsheart (Feb 24, 2007)

I went out yesterday after class and had a ball! I sent my wife to pick up the children afer school and just about all of us caught trout. My 4 year old caught the first fish of his life!!!!! I think I may qualify as a real father now. Wifey forgot to bring the camera so no pics but I'll go back today after work and post from that catch. Eriesteamer I'm going to look for you.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

i will be their from 6:00 SUNDAY till 10 i went to skeeter today iwanted to go to for trout but i had to after walleye my dad said what was the magic bait today guys i need to know what to bring i have never gone the first couple days and was it crowed


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

well the big once a year stocking Trout in Mill Creeks over and way those fisher men took all they caught even though 5 was limit.Left very few.I seen some using 3 poles.taking as many as near 30 per person.I now will be going else where.As no ones even getting one now per day there.Need find a fishing pal to hit Erie.See my other add for such.as it is not getting any bites.and I a'm still itching to go fishing.Sorry for the ones that missed the Mill Creek Park fishing.I did all I could to tip you off on it. got my limit.Well if you care go fishing with me just Email me.can go any time any day.24 hours around clock.Erie or Skeeter,Milton and West Branch day or night you call it.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

i went up sunday and caught 3 in 3 hours and even a golden trout missed a few at the boat lauch with power bait saw aout 15 caught


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

I was there too.from 10 - till dark.I was nere the boat house too.to bad we missed each other.never seen golden trout in there.but if you say you got one then there in there.there are a few golden carp that are in there.from the fish pond up stream.hope you got golden trout not the carp.well till next year there be nothing like Friday when they was landing them left and wright.bet you will not get many more as think they fished the lake bare.seen them taking stringers with 15 plus out there.5 was limit but try tell then.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

i left at 9:30 had to go to a concert /say any thing


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

i will post a pic of the trout its not the best but it shows its a trout

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=24233&cat=500 here it is


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Yea I saw a few golden trout caught last year. I didn't see any this year. I was there saturday morning for afew hours me and my dad each caught our limit. I can't believe that it is totally fished out. I dont think you will be catching your 5 in an hour, but there are definantly trout in there still to be caught. I even picked some up below the dam last year. Personally Ill be crappie fishing now, but there are still some trout to be caught. You'll just have to work for them.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

my friend caught one yesterday by the bridge near up part of the lake


----------



## Fat Bill (Jan 16, 2006)

I don't want to offend anyone but I personally think that putting trout in Glacier is an excercise in futility. They won't live too long as the water temps are going to skyrocket and I may be wrong but I think the quality of the water is really detrimental to their health. However, I may give it a try next year. As long as the lake is being stocked, someone should catch the trout and put them out of their misery.


----------



## patsheart (Feb 24, 2007)

They're still in there. I saw a golden trout caught today!


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

Last 2 days I and a friend been getting our limit of trout at Mill Creek Parks Lake.My freezer is full.We limited out in less then 2 hours.After we got 5 each the limit we quit but rest there was taking 10 or more.Going again today.If trouts your thing this is where you want drop your ankor.As with these over limit guys will not leave any for you.soon there be non.Way I see them leave with 5 gallon buckets full I thought they would ran out by now.there not down by the dam but up stream.near the mouth of lake.as thats where I get my fill.see you there.


----------

